# E92 Euro Split Armrest Tips



## rikwynn (Feb 6, 2007)

I installed my 2nd Euro split armrest today (first was 3 yrs ago on my '07 328). Here are a few tips to help make the process easier:

1) The pins were very stiff and didnt want to slide at all. I used a little WD40 on the outside ends (side with the grooves) and pushed from the center with the tip of my needle nose pliers while pressing on the plastic outside tab that holds the grooved end of the pin toward the center at the same time. 
2) There's a small gear that presses into a hole near the armrest's arm. Be careful when you pull out the old armrest or the gear can be ripped out of its hole and the little thing will fall down into the console never to be seen again. Before you pull the old armrest out put your finger on the side of the gear that faces the passenger door and push on the gear in the direction of the drivers door while holding your finger lightly on the back side of it to catch it when it pops out of its hole. Dont put the gear back into the little hole until you have the new armrest seated fully in the console (before the pins and spring go back in). This gear holds the thing fully open.
3) The easiesy way to get the spring in place is to grab it in the middle with a needlenose pliers and push it down and back toward the cleats that hold it in the console. 

These 3 tips should save you 30 mins or more.


----------



## darenz (Jun 4, 2005)

*Missing armrest part needed*

Installed my Euro Style split armrest no problem. Does anyone have any extra "gear" for the armrest. My new one from Tischer only had 1 but included 2 new pins, go figure.

Cannot locate the part number in RealOEM but thought someone out here would have one left over for sale.

Thanks


----------



## sleepyx637 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think you're only supposed to have 1 gear in there. my 09 e92 had the gear installed from the factory and there was only 1. the gear that tischer sends you, just like the pins, are all extras.


----------



## peter987 (Nov 27, 2010)

rikwynn,
What did you do with your old armrest after you installed the new one. You have the same color interior and I am in need of an armrest.


----------

